
Ask HN: I know IoT. How can I get into industry 4.0? - ghoshbishakh
I have worked with IoT technologies as well as web technologies for 2-3 years. I know these are the the base for industry 4.0.<p>But how to get started?<p>How can I make a relevant product OR get hired by a company doing something exciting in this space?
======
DrNuke
The best chance to strike gold in the long term is entrepreneurship. Given
your expertise, try and copycat or resell in your market a few cheap but
relevant and successful products from state-of-the-art companies within your
niche?

------
natalyarostova
Check out Balena and apply if you’re interested; they’re hiring. (disclaimer:
I’m married to an employee)

------
xchip
Would you mind show your github IoT projects?

